# Rose Might Come Back This Season



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I have no idea why he would say this. Clearly he and his people (and one would hope the Bulls) had an answer to this inevitable question planned prior to the presser today.

Ugh. Here we go again.



> CHICAGO -- Chicago Bulls guard Derrick Rose said Thursday he won't close the door on returning for the playoffs if his surgically repaired knee is up to it.
> 
> "If I'm healthy and the situation is right, I'm going to be back playing," Rose said Thursday during a news conference in his first public comments since tearing the meniscus in his right knee Nov. 22. "If I'm healthy and my meniscus is fully healed, of course I'll be out there playing. But if it's something totally different and the outcome is not how I would want it to be, there's no need."


http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/story/_/id/10083521/derrick-rose-chicago-bulls-rule-return-playoffs


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

HAHAHA Almost thought you just bumped a year old thread


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah and bulls mouthpiece Kc Johnson quickly shot it down. Either way, Rose needs to stay quiet and just go away for a while. I hope this does not torpedo the bulls chances of making trades.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah and bulls mouthpiece Kc Johnson quickly shot it down. Either way, Rose needs to stay quiet and just go away for a while. I hope this does not torpedo the bulls chances of making trades.


It is almost amusing (in the I-want-to-bang-my-head-against-the-wall-sense) at this point... the team does what they should have done last year and Rose (and I don't blame him) can't help but say he wants to come back... just stay away from the mics D-Rose.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Dornado said:


> It is almost amusing (in the I-want-to-bang-my-head-against-the-wall-sense) at this point... the team does what they should have done last year and Rose (and I don't blame him) can't help but say he wants to come back... just stay away from the mics D-Rose.


He's going to say he wants to come back until it's time to come back, that's his MO. Again, this would have been a perfect time for both the organization and team rose to have delivered a unified message. Instead we get more garbled nonsense which makes the organization look even more incompetent than they already are.

After last night's win, the organisation is probably in full blown we can win until D rose comes back mode. Ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We were all wondering when Basel would believe it, now we know.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he comes back. I like Rose. But he shouldn't say anything right now. Just rehab and get back when you can.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Tank or no tank, if Rose can come back this season, he should. If we're tanking, he'll likely suck as much as the beginning of the year, which will give us a bunch of losses anyways. He'll also be able to maybe shave a month off his 'get the rust off' thing for next season. If we aren't tanking, well we need him on the court if we ever wanted a chance in the 1st place.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

So management has 0 control over this guy is what I'm getting out of all this.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> So management has 0 control over this guy is what I'm getting out of all this.


Bulls management is occupied by a bunch of bumpkins. Why is anyone surprised that they can't put together a unified message to its fan base?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Bulls management is occupied by a bunch of bumpkins. Why is anyone surprised that they can't put together a unified message to its fan base?


Um what's the issue with what Rose said? If he's healthy he'll play. Chances are he won't be healthy. Seems like you take any opportunity to take a shot at management, even if it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see what the issue. Dude says he'd play if he's healthy, but everyone with a brainwave knows he isn't going to be healthy. The Bulls would have to make it to the NBA finals for this to be an issue. Even that would be highly dubious. He probably won't be ready until about the time training camp cranks up next year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Um what's the issue with what Rose said? If he's healthy he'll play. Chances are he won't be healthy. Seems like you take any opportunity to take a shot at management, even if it doesn't make sense.


He said the same shit last year. Its like rubbing salt into the fans wounds. If I was a Bulls fan I'd want him to keep his mouth shut.

You guys absolutely will make the playoffs. So what then? Rose will come back and play big minutes? He's shown he won't do that. You can try to argue that all you want with me, but you know in your head if you're being rational there's no way hes pushing himself to come back hard in the playoffs. Like none. There's a better chance at you winning the Powerball this weekend.

So once again Rose opened his mouth and wrote a check that he won't cash. He will be 100% again come playoff time if recovery goes as expected. So now once again its going to be a "Will he come back?" type of BS torture for Bulls fans.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

R-Star said:


> He said the same shit last year. Its like rubbing salt into the fans wounds. If I was a Bulls fan I'd want him to keep his mouth shut.
> 
> You guys absolutely will make the playoffs. So what then? Rose will come back and play big minutes? He's shown he won't do that. You can try to argue that all you want with me, but you know in your head if you're being rational there's no way hes pushing himself to come back hard in the playoffs. Like none. There's a better chance at you winning the Powerball this weekend.
> 
> So once again Rose opened his mouth and wrote a check that he won't cash. He will be 100% again come playoff time if recovery goes as expected. So now once again its going to be a "Will he come back?" type of BS torture for Bulls fans.


You want him to keep his mouth shut? He was required to have a press conference, is he now suppose to sit and just watch reporters ask questions, while maybe doing a sudoku? Or did you want him to say "I'm not coming back no matter what, even if I'm healthy"? His timetable goes all the way into late May, so chances the Bulls even play that far are slim. Chances he could even help the team is less than that.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

R-Star must have gotten lost on his way to the Pacers board


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dornado said:


> R-Star must have gotten lost on his way to the Pacers board


Understandable. Conseco Fieldhouse looks a lot like the United Center when the Bulls are playing there :laugh:


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> You want him to keep his mouth shut? He was required to have a press conference, is he now suppose to sit and just watch reporters ask questions, while maybe doing a sudoku? Or did you want him to say "I'm not coming back no matter what, even if I'm healthy"? His timetable goes all the way into late May, so chances the Bulls even play that far are slim. Chances he could even help the team is less than that.



Ehh, honestly, I'm with R-Star on this one.

Allow me to pause for a second as I have never typed that before. 

There is zero chance that the Bulls and Derrick's handlers failed to realize he would be asked whether there was a chance he'd come back this year. He should have been prepped to say "Would I play if I was healthy? Hell yes, of course I would. However, my doctors have advised me that I will not be fully healthy and able to return until after the season is over, so for the moment, I just have to focus on my rehab and being the best player I can be next season."

Saying it the way he said it is destined to bring up the same shit that was going on all last season.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

As far as I'm concerned, the team declaring Rose out for the season after his surgery completely shuts the door on speculation that he'll return this season.

Rose is not a politician, furthest thing from it, so he says what he feels. And I guess he felt compelled to say if he's healthy, he'll play. 

Rose is terrible at interviews, we all know that. I'm not sure we need to be making these "the organization is incompetent" statements just because Rose doesn't know how to play the PR game correctly. The Bulls front office in spite of how people feel are far more PR saavy (read: avoid shooting themselves in the foot) than Team Rose. They showed that last season through Reggie-gate and now with their consistency in stating Rose is out this year. The only thing I can reasonably knock the Bulls org about on the Rose injury PR front is them allegedly leaking Rose's medical clearance to the press last year. And even that I thought was overblown, that's stuff Team Rose should've/would've publicized at some point.

So yeah, Rose is out for this season.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

yodurk said:


> The Bulls front office in spite of how people feel are far more PR saavy (read: avoid shooting themselves in the foot) than Team Rose. They showed that last season through Reggie-gate and now with their consistency in stating Rose is out this year. The only thing I can reasonably knock the Bulls org about on the Rose injury PR front is them allegedly leaking Rose's medical clearance to the press last year. And even that I thought was overblown, that's stuff Team Rose should've/would've publicized at some point.
> 
> So yeah, Rose is out for this season.


Saying that the Bulls are more PR savvy than team Rose is like calling them the tallest midget.... Its honestly not that hard.

Whats so hard about sitting down with Rose and prepping him for questions that honestly were not even all that tough. Its not like he was asked hard hitting questions. 

Also, hearing Derrick talk is excruciating. Hes 25 years old and still can't even put a coherent sentence together.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ehh, honestly, I'm with R-Star on this one.
> 
> Allow me to pause for a second as I have never typed that before.
> 
> ...


But doesn't the second part of the sentence seem evident with the fact they already ruled him out for the season?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Saying that the Bulls are more PR savvy than team Rose is like calling them the tallest midget.... Its honestly not that hard.
> 
> Whats so hard about sitting down with Rose and prepping him for questions that honestly were not even all that tough. Its not like he was asked hard hitting questions.
> 
> Also, hearing Derrick talk is excruciating. Hes 25 years old and still can't even put a coherent sentence together.


Yet you understood what Derrick meant and he makes more in a year than we all will in our lifetime.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yeah and bulls mouthpiece Kc Johnson quickly shot it down. Either way, Rose needs to stay quiet and just go away for a while. I hope this does not torpedo the bulls chances of making trades.


What's the motivation of making a bunch of trades? Did you think this core was on it's last chance to compete or that rose will have an injury plagued career past this season?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

How is anyone backing Rose on these comments? 

Seriously, he says this after what happened last year? He needs to injure his mouth for once.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Yet you understood what Derrick meant and he makes more in a year than we all will in our lifetime.


I'm sorry, you're saying no one can mention that Derrick is basically a functioning retard, because he makes more money than us?

I make more money than you do, does that mean you can't write anything negative the next time I go on an anti-Rose hate fest?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Yet you understood what Derrick meant and he makes more in a year than we all will in our lifetime.


It doesn't matter what Rose makes, or if you or I understood what he said. Both you and I KNEW he was not going to come back last season, yet WE ALL saw how that circus played out in the media. Its a headache that the organization wished they could have avoided and yet here they go again. 

Let me just make it clear that I don't care what Rose said, because like you said, most of us know hes not coming back. But, if I was apart of the organization, I don't want to have my team have to deal with this crap all over again. All it would have taken was to prep the guy, but it just looks like they did not.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> What's the motivation of making a bunch of trades? Did you think this core was on it's last chance to compete or that rose will have an injury plagued career past this season?


This core was not ready to compete for a title, Miami has proved this time and time again. Its time to move on, its time to build something for the future.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

R-Star said:


> I'm sorry, you're saying no one can mention that Derrick is basically a functioning retard, because he makes more money than us?


More than 50% of NBA players can't speak correct English. Who really cares? Their job doesn't require them to, they can do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> More than 50% of NBA players can't speak correct English. Who really cares? Their job doesn't require them to, they can do whatever the hell they want.


Actually, I think they are required to talk to the media and they can't smoke pot on a regular basis..... So I don't think they can do whatever they feel like doing. 

I agree that most NBA players can't talk a lick, but most superstars can and have gotten better at it. Kobe, Lebron, Durant, Dwight and Chris Paul all speak like actual humans speak. Rose unfortunately sounds like English is his second language. I would rather hear Dikembe Mutombo sing the blues than have to listen to Derrick recite his ABC's.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> Actually, I think they are required to talk to the media and they can't smoke pot on a regular basis..... So I don't think they can do whatever they feel like doing.
> 
> I agree that most NBA players can't talk a lick, but most superstars can and have gotten better at it. Kobe, Lebron, Durant, Dwight and Chris Paul all speak like actual humans speak. Rose unfortunately sounds like English is his second language. I would rather hear Dikembe Mutombo sing the blues than have to listen to Derrick recite his ABC's.


Fair enough. I'd have a problem if he was required to be a public speaker, but he's not so whatever. It could always be worse. It could be Devin Hester :laugh:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> Fair enough. I'd have a problem if he was required to be a public speaker, but he's not so whatever. It could always be worse. It could be Devin Hester :laugh:


Nobody was as horrible of a speaker as Devin Hester. But to his credit hes improved by leaps and bounds. I think a fair argument can be said that Rose is a worse speaker than Hester at this point in time.


----------

